# Jonathan t Jansen I’ve got a 23’ 1976 kells swing keel



## Seaofsteel (Nov 28, 2018)

Hey everyone names Jonathan Jansen just recently purchased a 23’ kells 1976 swing keel between arranging a trailer to move her and actually finding the boat and buying it I’m hoping within the next week or two to have it back at the house on my trailer to get a better look I can find very very little information on the boat itself or the company with all that being said this will be my first boat and my first sailing vessel at that if anyone’s got any ideas or knows anything about them let me know and I have some pictures I can show you as well


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks like a nice enough boat to me , does it have the pop top ? Because this is your first boat , plus we don't know your boating skill level or where you plan to operate the boat (ocean , lake) . Not to mention stuff you got with the boat , what is the boats condition ? Is there a electrical system , how is the motor ? What are the sails like . Anyhow congrats on your first boat , have fun and keep us posted .
https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/kells-23


----------



## JeffBHbr (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Jonathan,
Gratz on getting your first boat, do you have her in the water yet? I own an 1981 Kells 23 Coaster, basically the same boat with a fixed shoal draft keel. They are pretty basic but plenty of room in the cockpit, easily fits 4 without being crammed. I've put more time and money than I'll ever get out of her, but that's the way I am with my stuff, and I have to admit, for a 31 year old small boat, she looks great, and I've had people pay me compliments. She doesn't sail bad, not fast, but if I really wanted fast, I'd have a power boat. Even my friend with 2 big boats, one 36 footer and one 42, likes her. I'm on the coast of Maine and she just went in the water yesterday for the season. If I can help with any info, don't hesitate to ask. Good luck.


----------

